# Fuse Intrepid



## Clint C (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone here shot a Fuse Intrepid? If the price is right I think I might buy a 60#. Just wanted to get any info I could. Right now there is nothing on the web for info on this bow.

Thanks, Clint


----------



## Clint C (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.fusearchery.com/recurves/


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Fuse is someway connected with Hoyt, from my understanding. I have shot a few rounds through their Intrepid. Not a bad bow. Limb fit is a little sloppy on alignment to riser is the only cosmetic flaw I could see.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

European Craftsmanship - Ragim Imports? Ragim is a very large Italian bow manufacturer. If the price is right they should be nice bows for the money.

Are you new to Traditional Shooting? A 60# bow will most likely be very difficult to learn on.


----------



## Clint C (Jul 23, 2007)

Well they are $199.00 at Scheel's in Des Moines, and the price is the main reason I picked it. I had a recurve when I was a kid and shot it for several years, but that was 19-20 years ago. I hope I can pick it back up. I am thinking of setting this one up with sights so I can shoot it both ways. I haven't bought one yet, but think I will special order tomorrow. I shot the one they had and liked it, it was a 35#. I know at 199 it wont be the best, but wanted to ask you guys what you thought.
Is the limb to riser fit that big of a deal?


----------



## Clint C (Jul 23, 2007)

centershot, the intrepid sure looks like the Ragim Impala de Luxe.

What kind and what size arrows do you guys recommend? I guess even though I had shot a recurve a lot as a kid, I can be considered a newbie.

Thanks guys


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Clint C said:


> Is the limb to riser fit that big of a deal?


Not a big deal at all. It's very common for assembly line bows of similar finish. It amounts to some overhang on one side and gap at the other. Now, that's not to say the fit would be similar for all bows produced, some may look/fit better than the others. I'm sure it varies. It's nothing to the operation of the bow, though.


----------



## Clint C (Jul 23, 2007)

Good deal, Thanks Sanford. I think I will order one tomorrow. When I get it I will give it a review the best I can.


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like another Ragim bow to me as well.If you like the way it shoots you won't be out a lot if it blows on you.


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

looks like a good future bowfishing bow is in my sights,


be careful, you might have a difficult time with a 60# bow right off the bat


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

If your coming off a 20 year hiatus, then that 35# bow is probably a better bow to get back into the swing of things, especially if your going to use a sight. Holding a 60# bow back long enough to sight is going to be extremely difficult. I'd suggest going back and working with the 35#'er, don't worry about what anyone says, shoot it, take your time at full draw and really learn how to shoot. Then you can work your way up the draw weight ladder. I'd also recommend getting Viper's book "Shooting the Stickbow". It is a great resource for stickbow shooters.


----------



## Clint C (Jul 23, 2007)

I ordered it today! I did shoot the 35# and liked it a lot. I want to hunt deer with it though and figured I better get the 60#.
I was staying consistent with the 35# bow, but was shooting low and left of where I was aiming. Then I started shooting with both eyes open and was hitting the target where I was aiming! I really liked the 35, but like I said, I want to hunt with a recurve. My compound is set up to where it doesn't really have any let off and it is 70# so I hope it wont be much different.

Centershot, I will check out Viper's book, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Clint C (Jul 23, 2007)

Why is it that people say you might have a harder time with a higher poundage recurve bow? Is it because you wont be able to read how the arrow is shooting as well? Or just the heavy draw back?


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

The weight is the main issue.With the let off on compounds you are holding very little weight at full draw.With the recurve you are holding everything and many new shooters will find themselves short drawing and not coming to anchor if they start with much weight at all.Very few will shoot well starting with 60lbs.


----------



## Clint C (Jul 23, 2007)

Well at least I din't buy a 100# bow! Lol.

I did pull back a Kodiak Magnum at 55# and I had no problem shooting it, so I am thinking I will be fine with the 60#. Only time will tell.


----------



## Clint C (Jul 23, 2007)

Looking at arrow charts, it looks like I should be shooting 2016 or 2117 aluminum arrows depending on broadhead weight. What have you guys used on your bows? What broadheads are you all shooting? Does 2016/2117 sound right to you all?

Thanks, Clint


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Can you get extra limbs for the Intrepid? You may be able to pick up a set of light limbs for it and have a hunting weight bow and lighter target/form set.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just FYI- Last year I got a 45# Hoyt Dorado and after a about 25 shots my form went down hill. I would get an extra set of 35-40# limbs. I have shot at or close to a 70# compound for years. Recurves are a whole new ball game. Hope you do not get frustrated with the 60#er.


----------



## Clint C (Jul 23, 2007)

Centershot its funny you brought that up! I was thinking the same thing today when I was at work.

Last year I shot my bow a total of 25 times. I am a meat hunter, I enjoy shooting my bows, but just don't have the time to go shoot them a lot. I may shoot more when I buy the recurve, but wont do it for hours on end. I am 30 years old and have been shooting bows since 1985. My step dad has been killing deer since the late 60's to early 70's many of them with a recurve. This isn't my first rodeo guys, I'll be fine. I am open to anything you guys can tell me, but don't worry about the 60 pound draw thing, It's what I want and that is why I bought it.

just a side note, my compound is 70# and has very little let off.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

If you can pick up a recurve and be proficient with it in 25 shots - You are the King! I started back around Christmas and have shot most every day since - actually scored 34 rounds (2040 shots) and that only accounts for about 1/3-1/4 of the shots I've taken. All that and I'm still don't think I'm ready to hunt. - As for the compound conversion - I started in 1984 and have averaged (at least) 100 arrows per week since with bows from 50-80#'s. FWIW I can only make about 20-30 good shots with my 40# recurve before I really feel the draw weight and start losing my form. There are exceptions to every rule and maybe your the exception, but for most folks a light drawing bow is a handy tool. Good Luck and have fun with it.


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

Clint C, I hope your low let-off bow isn't that elite e-force you have/had.

There is a very good chance that you will be overbowed, there is a very good chance that you will develop bad form. You can pick up light recurves dirt cheap, or lower limbs dirt cheap, why start your trad shooting wrong when you can start it right with ease and little bit of money.

I shoot a 76lb compound, but i still go back to my 30lb recurve to get the basics down when it comes to shooting trad.


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

I have seen it 100's of times. There is just no way to get these trad beginners to see reason when it comes to starting poundage. Phew! I give up.


----------



## Clint C (Jul 23, 2007)

I had this big old thing typed out and I timed out and lost it. Lol. Time will tell guys, time will tell.

That E-Force is the best damn bow made!


----------



## Clint C (Jul 23, 2007)

All this talk about form I thought I would share this with you guys.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N11SYAW2cwQ

The first deer I killed with a bow was a 7 point buck with a 45-50 pound compound bow. I had no sights on that bow. I think I was 14 years old and shooting my moms bow.

Oh and no release, I have only used a release for the past two years. Before that it was always bare three fingers.

I am not in the norm here guys, I hope I can prove to you all that I can do it!

If I am wrong and you are all right, I will buy the lighter limbs and start over the way you all suggested.


----------



## Clint C (Jul 23, 2007)

Well guys I finely got my Fuse recurve bow. I bought some carbon arrows with feathers on them, 125 grain practice tips, and it shoots awesome! I shot it about 50 times on the farm the other day and had to stop after that because my fingers were starting to hurt. I can consistently keep two of my arrows within an inch of each other on target and the other three ( broke one of the six new ones when it hit the top of the target and summer salted into the ground) are about 7-8 inches out from them. The 60 lbs doesn't bother me at all as far as being able to pull back and hold it back, but it makes my fingers hurt after a bit.
Looks like I will be killing deer with it this fall!
I'll post some pictures of the bow, arrows, and targets

The only thing I didn't realize is the shorter brace height. The string hits my wrist from time to time. I don't remember the 35lbs bow I tested before ordering the 60lbs having that short of a brace height.

Just a side note I am shooting a target about 25 yards away and am standing on a deck 16 feet in the air and with the target being 25 yards away it also descends on a hill side about 5 feet down from the base of the deck. So I am about 21 feet above the target.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Clint C said:


> The only thing I didn't realize is the shorter brace height. The string hits my wrist from time to time. I don't remember the 35lbs bow I tested before ordering the 60lbs having that short of a brace height.


Raise the BH to where you need it.


----------



## Clint C (Jul 23, 2007)

Sanford, how do I raise the brace height? Do I twist the string? or buy a shorter string? Will that change the poundage of the bow?

Thanks, Clint


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, you will twist the string to shorten it, which raises the BH and increases poundage at your given draw length. I looked on the web but did not see any suggested BH range for that bow. Maybe call a Fuse dealer.


----------



## Clint C (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the information Sanford, I will call Fuse and see what they say. Your a good man.


----------

